# Introducing Roscoe!



## Kelly10772 (Jun 22, 2013)

Roscoe is 9 weeks old and awesome! At 48 years old, he is our first dog and I feel like I've adopted a new baby. My boys are 19 & 16 and they loooove their new little brother!

We have had him for a week. Other then a little nipping, we have no issues yet. Two potty accidents (but I think we are figuring out his schedule) and he sleeps 8 to 9 hours a night in his crate. He loves his crate and goes in on his own for naps.

Looking forward to learning from everyone in this forum.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Big Welcome Kelly & Roscoe,

Great name, lovely looking pup  

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww! *cries*...new life. Welcome!

They are so human, if you've already raised 2 boys, this one will feel very familiar to you.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! ;D

Roscoe is a great looking little guy!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Roscoe is a handsome looking little guy and he has a neat name too!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Very sweet boy! Welcome!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

He's so handsome!!! Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a good looking little guy. But those eyes tell me you're in for some fun.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome Kelly, don't forget to take lots of pics, they grow up sooo fast


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forum Kelly  , lovely to see Roscoe, a very handsome looking chap....Darcy is sitting here drooling....that's my dog by the way and not my wife ;D ;D....welcome my friend..


----------



## Our Vizsla (Jul 26, 2013)

Kelly10772 said:


> Roscoe is 9 weeks old and awesome! At 48 years old, he is our first dog and I feel like I've adopted a new baby. My boys are 19 & 16 and they loooove their new little brother!
> 
> We have had him for a week. Other then a little nipping, we have no issues yet. Two potty accidents (but I think we are figuring out his schedule) and he sleeps 8 to 9 hours a night in his crate. He loves his crate and goes in on his own for naps.
> 
> Looking forward to learning from everyone in this forum.


Congrats ~ Roscoe is so handsome!! I hope that all is going well. I'm just wondering if you decided on a plastic crate or a wire crate for him. We are picking up our baby boy then end of next month and I need to get one purchased. Would you mind sharing what you did. Thanks!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Congrats on Roscoe! He is the same age as Dharma and her littermate Jackson.(also on the forum). I have 2 crates. My crate at home is a Great Choice large crate.( we fabricated a divider for it out of plywood held together with screws and fashioned to fit the shape of the crate. It is then held through the holes on the side with those plastic ties that tighten. This allows the puppy only to have enough space to sleep, eat and turn around without having space to make a mess. The other crate is a wire I Crate with a divider. this crate is at my parents house and is collapsible to be put away easily.


----------

